# Can children be TOO keen to hunt??



## wellwisher (18 December 2011)

Evening! This is a strange query.... can a 10yr old girl be too obsessed with hunting? She only started earlier this season and has not missed a Saturday yet which is fine - 13wks later and her and her saintly but young pony have come on in leaps and bounds, loving every second of it.  But, she will not miss a day for ANYTHING and is always out till the hounds come home.  She is one of 3-4 young girls who really stick together and look after each other but always have be up with the action and always looking for the next hedge or jump (inbetween being made to be useful)!!

However, she comes home totally exhausted and is missing out on loads of other "10yr old things".....also, I have to spend every saturday keeping tabs on what happening(ok, not a hardship) as I worry in case there is a problem and needs to finish up early.  Home is approx 20mins drive so not that local.

Is this normal or am I worrying unnecesarily?  All thoughts or experiences really welcome x


----------



## immoralorchid (18 December 2011)

to be honest and this only my opinion but i think this is fab. better her out having good fun without the usual judgment of typical girls of that age. meening boys, how you look etc (again my own oppinion) let her keep her innocent happy pony filled childhood


----------



## wellwisher (18 December 2011)

I agree - she has changed for the better in so many ways having had a rubbish few years and I thoroughly enjoy her days out too but just wonder if you can have too much of a good thing and how to avoid the pitfalls!

So any experiences welcome


----------



## TwoPair (18 December 2011)

It's better than this :

http://fashionista.com/2011/07/is-t...odel-the-next-big-thing-or-is-it-just-creepy/


----------



## immoralorchid (18 December 2011)

wellwisher said:



			I agree - she has changed for the better in so many ways having had a rubbish few years and I thoroughly enjoy her days out too )
		
Click to expand...

=) xxxxx


----------



## wellwisher (18 December 2011)

Reassured!!


----------



## Lolo (18 December 2011)

As long as the pony is as up for it as she is, who cares how normal her life is! I think that if you're a horsey young kid you don't do normal very well anyway so you might as well have a blast. Plus, her pals will be great for PC stuff next year- especially for camp!


----------



## wellwisher (18 December 2011)

Pony is luckily sane and scopey, even though only young himself and definitely loving his new job - untied himself this weekend and we found him standing in trailer.  But I do worry about the pair of them getting over excited and not thinking about their limitations when directly following the Field Master when you are on a 13.2!  Oh well guess they will learn, just dont want either of them to lose confidence first!!  

More worryingly, a hip flask is top of her Christmas wish list!!


----------



## immoralorchid (18 December 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-qa5oBUBvQQ&feature[/YOUTUBE]

think the squeals of the girls on the ponies over the hedges say it all xxxxxxxx


----------



## JenHunt (18 December 2011)

wellwisher said:



			More worryingly, a hip flask is top of her Christmas wish list!!
		
Click to expand...

don't worry! 

you can put watered down port/sloe gin in it (mum always used to give us 1/3 port/sloe gin, 2/3 water) - tastes ok (to a kid), and lets her get something to 'drink' and feel grown up without getting pished. She'll also learn about drinking responsibly, especially when you explain to her that it's a treat and will be taken away if she gets silly with it.

as others have said, if she's wanting to go hunting she's learning so many other life skills: learning to talk respectfully to adults, learning to make herself useful, learning to look after her horse, herself and her friends, learning to cross country safely and sensibly, learning about her limits, and her pony's limits, and if she takes a tumble or two without serious injury she'll learn that a bit quicker!


----------



## immoralorchid (18 December 2011)

BoxingDayHunt said:



			don't worry! 

you can put watered down port/sloe gin in it (mum always used to give us 1/3 port/sloe gin, 2/3 water) - tastes ok (to a kid), and lets her get something to 'drink' and feel grown up without getting pished. She'll also learn about drinking responsibly, especially when you explain to her that it's a treat and will be taken away if she gets silly with it.

as others have said, if she's wanting to go hunting she's learning so many other life skills: learning to talk respectfully to adults, learning to make herself useful, learning to look after her horse, herself and her friends, learning to cross country safely and sensibly, learning about her limits, and her pony's limits, and if she takes a tumble or two without serious injury she'll learn that a bit quicker!
		
Click to expand...

need a like button lol just like facebook does 

i didnt seem to learn the responsible part with the hipflask lol i just take more that one so i have enough to share


----------



## Megibo (19 December 2011)

i'd love to hunt, most i've done is a hound ride and we got left behind!!

i don't have the guts to jump those massive hedges and things that they jump and pony's height limit is probably 3ft!


----------



## Mince Pie (19 December 2011)

Also presumably pony has Sundays off in the field anyway so plenty of time to do 'non-horsey-10-year-old-things'?


----------



## Maesfen (19 December 2011)

BoxingDayHunt said:



			don't worry! 

you can put watered down port/sloe gin in it (mum always used to give us 1/3 port/sloe gin, 2/3 water) - tastes ok (to a kid), and lets her get something to 'drink' and feel grown up without getting pished. She'll also learn about drinking responsibly, especially when you explain to her that it's a treat and will be taken away if she gets silly with it.

as others have said, if she's wanting to go hunting she's learning so many other life skills: learning to talk respectfully to adults, learning to make herself useful, learning to look after her horse, herself and her friends, learning to cross country safely and sensibly, learning about her limits, and her pony's limits, and if she takes a tumble or two without serious injury she'll learn that a bit quicker!
		
Click to expand...

Another 'like' here.  We need more children like her, please don't discourage it, she's learning so much as said plus self discipline and as long as she always puts her pony first then she won't come to any harm.
I hope she has a brilliant season, it'll all too soon be over and then you can have her back.


----------



## irish_only (19 December 2011)

If you get fed up of her send her over to me. Sounds an absolutely fab little girl, and with enthusiasm that shows no bounds. If you could bottle the recipe for her you could make a mint


----------



## wellwisher (19 December 2011)

Thank you all, feeling reassured that unlikely to all go horribly wrong!


----------



## Grey_Eventer (19 December 2011)

I was exactly the same...and still am. I get in a foul mood if hunting is cancelled!  
I wouldn't worry...i think ive turned out ok- didn't do me any harm not going to ballet lessons etc.! Im now 17 and just fit going out/work/college/hunting in. Never miss a saturday and hunt twice a week in the holidays.
Don't discourage it...with our hunt there are only a handful of youngsters and even fewer my age.
I think my parents are relieved I'd rather go hunting than sit around at home all weekend!

ps. I was also on a 13.2hh pony aged 10 and he didn't know what stopping was. I attached myself to the field master (still do  ) and they look out for us lot more than you think! I wouldn't worry about her lossing confidence. Itll teach her to sit tight if anything!


----------



## hunting mad (19 December 2011)

My son is now 14 and has been hunting properly for the last 4 seasons,and never misses a day.In fact he will go twice a week,or more when he can.
He gets people offering him horses to ride,as he is really liked out on the hunting field.He also has a keen eye for hound work,so again he is really encouraged and looked after.
He now wants to go into hunt service when he is old enough,and has people willing and begging to help him!(im not too keen!)
As,for the hip flask.My son takes one,normally full of squash,but he will have the odd whiskey and water,but it is always openly, in front of me.
It is a healthy obsession,that im jealous of,as he gets more hunting than i do these days!!!


----------



## Judgemental (19 December 2011)

Nothing but nothing is good as riding and children riding fearlessly and regularly, is one of the finest things that one can do when growing.


----------



## wellwisher (19 December 2011)

Again, thank you. I guess I was worrying she would scare either herself or the pony but now realise she survived and thrived so far so self preservation must kick in when I am not about!! Roll on Christmas.... best reason yet to avoid any unwanted invitations from well meaning out-laws! Oh yes.....hip flask under the tree a d port in the cupboard


----------



## Judgemental (19 December 2011)

wellwisher said:



			Again, thank you. I guess I was worrying she would scare either herself or the pony but now realise she survived and thrived so far so self preservation must kick in when I am not about!! Roll on Christmas.... best reason yet to avoid any unwanted invitations from well meaning out-laws! Oh yes.....hip flask under the tree a d port in the cupboard
		
Click to expand...

From my experience there is one advantage. All those I grew up with, particularly females who hunted in the manner you describe are now senior executives, fearsome in what ever they do and don't let anybody or anything get in their way.

There is one slight downside. Children hunting mix with adults who talk about many subjects out hunting and don't really take too much care of what children may overhear.

Again from my experience, such children do tend to become somewhat precocious and develop a knack of asking extraordinarily embarrassing rhetorical questions at the most inappropriate moment.  

I am sure there are members of this forum who could provide some wonderful examples!


----------



## wellwisher (19 December 2011)

Could be a whole new thread!!


----------



## cheeseandhorses:) (19 December 2011)

Have to say i could be classed as one of these kids when i go , apart from the fact im fifteen :') Will stay out all day if i could/can. Unfourtanetly i have a pony who is a pain, and i mean trouble to load by himself, will go up and over if you push him too much , went in today but thats a whole new proud mummy post  So can only go within hacking distance 10-15miles is my limit on hacking , and boy does he need it, is mostly arab and lights up like a firecracker out hunting, but after being out on what many adults consider a difficult ride, i have had offers of horses to ride, which is great means i get to go more. And because he's so bold and jumps anything that the fieldmaster will,  it has given me benifits in other areas of horsey life like for example this year when he messed his leg up two weeks before camp, it took me two days to find a horse to take, from somebody i didn't know, but after i put an email out , had asked around and because i was know as capable(he's a dobbin normally) i ended up with a 1* eventer to take , which was such a good experiance.

So i would keep letting her go, okay i think dad would prefere me having a boyfriend, less expense, i think i have learnt some valuble lessons while out, and it makes my pony so much nicer to ride at home, he will now take me to a fence and as a previous stopper, is only stopping when i ride like a lemon. 

I have also overheard some inappropriate things while out but i forget most by the next dyke or fence - i tend not to drink though i would suggest watering down, don't want anybody falling off :'0

that turned out to be quite long sorry x


----------



## tootsietoo (19 December 2011)

Well yes, I do wonder the same thing when we're in Tesco and the children demand "hunting size bananas" ie. those extra small ones which will fit in a pocket!

I think it sounds brilliant.  It is dangerous compared to other things they could be doing, and I completely understand the feelings you might have about that.  But to have a passion, instead of being at home watching telly or playing computer games is amazing, especially one which is so good for her in so many ways, like all the others have said.

The other day I gave a girl a lift back to her yard at the end of the day as she didn't have mobile reception to get hold of her dad.  I thought she was about 15 but it turns out she is 12.  Her parents are non-horsey, so every Friday night her dad takes her and pony down to a friend's yard and they take her hunting, then she calls her dad at the end of the day and he comes and picks her up.  The self-reliance and confidence and independence she has!  I was so impressed.

I have 3 and 5 year old girls, and I take them out on the lead rein quite a bit and they are really keen (although I think that's mostly because I am never short of sugary snacks).  I would love it if they ended up as dedicated as your daughter, although I would be slightly terrified at the same time!


----------



## Orangehorse (20 December 2011)

Sounds great.  
I think so long as you tell her to take care of the pony and not keep out if it has been a very tiring day.  Ponies should be able to look after themselves, and therefore the rider.  
You have Sundays to do other things if she isn't too tired.  I think you learn so much from hunting - how to find your way around the countryside, to be resourceful, observant, and the other things that people have mentioned like having good manners.


----------



## wellwisher (28 December 2011)

Quick update.....holidays flying past with 5 days already fitted in and both pony and daughter still loving every second! They had.  their first parting of the ways over a tiger trap on Christmas eve but pony quickly caught and daughter back in the plate.....as she and the other close knit youngsters cantered past me I was told very succinctly that of course she was fine, couldn't stop as hounds running but would see me at the trailer at 4 (they had only just moved off!) So at long last all is going right for her and I am beginning to relax and enjoy! Bring on a less traumatic 2012!!


----------



## Maesfen (28 December 2011)

Your daughter sounds a treasure and someone to be proud of.  Hope her good season continues and she has lots of fun with her new friends.


----------



## lialls (28 December 2011)

wellwisher said:



			Thank you all, feeling reassured that unlikely to all go horribly wrong! 

Click to expand...

It will only go wrong if her next pony won't hunt! I know from experence and its really heartbreaking 

She sounds just like me when i was that age though!

I'm sure that if the rest of the hunt wern't confortable with the young children being out jumping everything and having a good time then you would know.  But by the sounds shes just being a normal pony mad 10yr old girl   be glad that its her hunting cap and hip flask that you are forking out for and not an ipad or some designer heals.

My moms always been happier to see me come home covered in mud and smiling from a great days hunting than come home with a face full of makeup after hanging round on the streets 

Take care of her and make sure she knows all that she needs to know about keeping safe and keeping her pony healthy and happy, hunting will also teach her a lot about how to look after her pony after a hard days hunting.


----------



## wellwisher (28 December 2011)

Thank you - I have had so much help and reassurance on here, making it fun for both of us! Is this realistic or am I being soft.
...Daughter knackered at end of day so naked sure his bed and supper all sorted before we leave then when we get home she gives him cuddles as I sort him out for rugs and check him over? She is normally then upstairs, bathed and asleep....bliss!!


----------



## TeamChaser (28 December 2011)

Hunted today with the Berkeley at a family meet and it made me wish I'd done a whole lot more of it at that age! Loads of youngsters out having a fab time and a thoroughly good day had by all 

Highlight of the day - seeing a fairly young girl on a 14.2hh following the Master over a huge hedge with real aplomb.  Of course, I then had to have a go and it's definitely a bit scarier at 30 something that it probably was at 14!! 

Can completely understand your daughters passion for hunting and there are far worse things to be obsessing over at age 10 I'd say. She sounds like a fantastic advertisment for equestrian pursuits and the enjoyment they can provide!


----------



## lialls (29 December 2011)

wellwisher said:



			Daughter knackered at end of day so naked sure his bed and supper all sorted before we leave then when we get home she gives him cuddles as I sort him out for rugs and check him over? She is normally then upstairs, bathed and asleep....bliss!!
		
Click to expand...

I was just the same! Would get home, lay on the sofa while waiting for my own tea and promptly fall asleep....


----------



## A1JUMPJOCKEY (31 December 2011)

We had our 3rd Childrens meet of the season yesterday, Myself our Professional whip and our huntsman were giving responsibility of 2 children each to have follow us all day. Jack was 7 and Izzie is 9 they both had a great day, taking it all in and asking questions. They stayed out to the bitter end even when we passed there parents on the road at 3:30 they refused to go home wanting to keep following me.

The more Children understand whats happening the more they will enjoy it.


----------



## JenHunt (31 December 2011)

lialls said:



			I was just the same! Would get home, lay on the sofa while waiting for my own tea and promptly fall asleep....



Click to expand...


I still am like this!!


----------



## wellwisher (31 December 2011)

Great picture A1! Just about to load after another fab day... And daughter Laura beside herself with excitement as rode upside the Master all day, apparently an occasional privilege as a thank you for all the gates and jobs the children do. What better way of learning the benefit of helping and trying! So daughter and pony very full of themselves and their adventures....including some hedges I haven't aaked about!!!


----------



## wellwisher (31 December 2011)

Now dreaming of a large g and t.....


----------

